# Frequenzumrichter Danfoss VLT 2800 fernsteuern und mehr...



## duese1990 (25 August 2012)

Halli Hallo!

Zuerst einmal - ich bin der neue . Ich komme aus dem platten Ostfriesland, bin 22 Jahre jung, gelernter Konstruktionsmechaniker (früher hätte man Schlosser gesagt  ) und studiere Maschinenbau - jetzt im 3. Semester. Gerne dürft ihr mich mit Helge ansprechen .

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit eine relativ große Bügelsäge gebaut (Ja, ich wollte eine Bügelsäge bauen und keine Bandsäge ). Nun bin ich dabei das ganze etwas zu "modernisieren". Ich möchte den Sägenantrieb über einen Danfoss VLT 2800 in seiner Geschwindigkeit regulieren. Zudem möchte ich den Vorschubmotor ebenfalls über einen Danfoss VLT 2800 so ansteuern, dass er immer bei dem Rückhub, also, wenn die Sägeblattzähne im Eingriff sind zustellt und beim Vorhub steht. Logisch soweit.

Die Säge ist soweit montiert und die beiden Danfoss habe ich auch hier bzw. einen schonmal angeschlossen.

Was mich direkt erschlagen hat sind die "unendlich" vielen Parameter die man einstellen kann. Nach langem googlen und stöbern in dem Projektierungshandbuch habe ich es soweit geschafft, das ich den Vorschubmotor im Modus "Ortssteuerung" starten kann und über den Menüpunkt 003 die Frequenz einstellen kann.


1. Problem
Nun wollte ich erst einmal im Modus "Ortssteuerung" die Drehrichtung Reversieren, aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin 

2. Problem
Nach dem Problem 1. aufgetreten ist, habe ich auf "Fernsteuerung" umgestellt, da dass später sowieso das Ziel sein soll. Dann habe ich wie in der Anleitung PIN 12 und PIN 27 verbunden. PIN 18 soll laut Einstellung "Start" sein. Also habe ich zu Test zwecken einfach mal ein Kabel an PIN 12 und dann an PIN 18 gehalten. Aber wieder nichts.

Ich habe gefühlte 1000 weitere Versuche unternommen, aber solangsam verliere ich den Überblick und brauche euch um endlich weiter zukommen.

Das Endergebnis soll sein, das ich die Geschwindigkeit der beiden Motoren über zwei Potentiometer einstellen kann. Der Vorschubmotor soll desweiteren über zwei Endschalter gestartet und gestoppt werden. Wenn der Sägebügel durchgelaufen ist soll über einen weiteren Endschalter die Drehrichtung des Vorschubmotors reversiert werden und der Sägeantrieb gestoppt werden.

Eigentlich nicht schwer, wenn ich mit dem FU klar kommen würde...


Vielen Dank schon einmal!


----------



## doctorVLT (26 August 2012)

*Kein Problem.....steht im Handbuch....gut versteckt*

Hi,

zu deinen Punkten.
Der VLT 2800 hat leider nur ein numerisches Display....also geht ohne Handbuch nichts. Oder du besorgst dir ein LCP2, dann kannst du recht komfortabel mit KLartext über die SUb_D Schnittstelle programmieren.


zu 1)
Ortsteuerung geht wenn du den Par auf Ort stellst und dann Ortsollwert. Reversierung geht nur wenn du in Par Gruppe 2 BEIDE RICHTUNGEN freigegeben hast. (Das ist auch im Fernbetrieb nötig!)

zu 2) Du hast auf Fern gestellt und nichts ist passiert. Reglerfreigabe Klemme 27 und STart Klemme 18 sind gemacht worden, aber wo ist dein , nun externer, Sollwert?
Wenn du einen festen haben willst kannst du in Gruppe 2 Festsollwert (% von max Sollwert) eitragen. Oder du benutzt einfach ein Potentiometer (Klemme 50 als 10V, Klemme 53 als Sollwerteingang und Klemme 55 als Masse. Wenn du das nicht hast kannste einfach (für vollen SOllwert=> 50 Hz) von Klemme 50 auf 53 ne Brücke machen.

Ansonsten gibt es zum Gerät ein Produkthandbuch wo auch Beispiele drinn sind. Ansonsten steht JEDERZEIT das CempetenceCenter unter 069-8902-292 mit Rat und Tat zur Seite.....echt super !

Ich empfehle jedenfalls....da es bedeutend einfacher ist....ein LCP 2 oder über Sotware MCT 10 (kostenlos) hier zu laden:
http://www.danfoss.com/Germany/BusinessAreas/DrivesSolutions/Software+Download/MCT+10+overview.htm
Dazu ist aber ein Konverter nötig der auf die Serielle Schnittstelle RS485 des FU wandelt....kostet 80-90€ (CTI Mini USB Wandler USB-RS485 oder ADAM 4561)

Gruß und viel Spass dabei !


----------



## duese1990 (26 August 2012)

Vielen dank dafür!

Da ich ja Student bin, muss ich etwas auf die Finanzen achten 

Die Softwarelösung gefällt mir gut! Aber reicht da nicht auch so ein "Konverter": http://www.reichelt.de/?ARTICLE=122187;PROVID=2028;&utm_source=Preisvergleich&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=Preisvergleich_google_feed

Der Vorteil wäre das er nur 10€ kostet und ich wegen den Potis sowieso zu Reichelt fahren wollte, das ist hier gleich um die Ecke


----------



## doctorVLT (26 August 2012)

Hi,
sind die anderen Sachen nun klar und gehen?

WG dem Konverter:
Kann nich nicht sagen ob der mit dem Danfoss Protokoll über die RS-485 geht. Hab bisher nur die beiden anderen benutzt. Zudem benutzte ich die da die 3kv galvanisch getrennt sind....Antriebstechnik kann Tücken haben und daher Schutz.

Wenn du den trotzdem versucne willst....geb mal bescheid obs ging.

Gruß


----------



## duese1990 (27 August 2012)

Hallo,

ja, das andere ist erstmal soweit kla, da melde ich mich wenn noch was unklar wird  ...

hab nun mal ein Kabel in mein Zimmer gelegt und sitze nun mit FU und Motor vorm Rechner  ...

Konverter lässt sich soweit installieren. Aber das klappt noch nicht.

Die Software erkennt den Serial Port, aber es heißt auch, das keine aktiven Antriebe gefunden werden.

Ich bin bei einigen Einstellungen aber auch nicht wirklich sicher.

Wenn ich einen FU einrichte, möchte er z.b. auch eine "Adresse" wissen - keine Ahnung welche das ist...

Und wenn ich keinen FU einrichte und einfach nur auf dem "Serial" rechtsklick mache und nach aktiven Antrieben suche, findet er keinen ...


----------



## doctorVLT (27 August 2012)

In Gruppe 8 müsste die Serielle Adresse, wenn nicht geändert, auf 1 stehen. Ebenfalls ab werk ist ne Baudrate von 9600. Das musst du dann auch bei Software einstellen. Suchbereich nicht auf 126 lassen....dauert sonst ewig. 
Wenn dann auf Klemme 68 Plus Datenleitung und 69 Minus Datenleitung ist und Konverter geht, dann solltest du einen aktiven Antrieb finden.
Mittels Handbuch bei www.vlt.de kannste wenn was unklar ist nachlesen.

Gruß


----------



## duese1990 (27 August 2012)

Was soll ich sagen... es funktioniert!!! 

ich hatte den Konverter direkt angeschlossen. Nun habe ich den Kabeladapter reingesteckt und die beiden Leitungen verkabelt und es läuft!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## doctorVLT (28 August 2012)

*Na super*

Also, dann geht ja alles.
Viel Spass und Erfolg !

doctorVLT


----------



## Giopino (29 August 2014)

duese1990 schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen... es funktioniert!!!
> 
> ich hatte den Konverter direkt angeschlossen. Nun habe ich den Kabeladapter reingesteckt und die beiden Leitungen verkabelt und es läuft!
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Ich habe das selbe problem wie du und habe auch die selbe adapter gekauft . Könntest du mich genau beschreiben wie du das alles verdrahtest hast z.B. an welche klemme oder wo der LCP eingesteckt wird.
Noch eine Frage wurde die Kommunikazion zwischen FU und PC auch ohne angeschlossene Motor funktionieren?

Vielen Dank im voraus 
Giopino


----------

